# French girl coming to Scotland : lost !



## Valkea (14 February 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm french, currently living in France (sorry if my english is not perfect ^^), and I'll maybe come to live in Scotland this year !
I've got a horse that I'd like to bring, and I'm kinda lost with all your livery system ! 

In France, there are three common options : we can put our horses in a field all day, a box all day or in a field at day and a box at night. And the yard's owners provide for hay, water etc, and we just have to ride and take care of our horses.


With the researches I've done, I found that the things are different in Scotland, and I'm a bit lost.

I guess I understand the DIY, part and full livery.
But I've got a lot of difficulties to look for yards around Glasgow (about 30 miles around) because I don't really know what to type in google for instance... and what to look on the yard's websites.

I'd like my horse to be in a field all day, at winter too, and with other horses. Is that common ? Or will I have difficulties to find it (I mean, do people usually put their horses in a box at night?) ?

Does fields with shelter exist, for the horses to protect against rain or wind if they wish ?

And is hay hard to find and carry if I choose a DIY livery ? Does the yard provide hay most of the time or not ?


I'd be so grateful to anyone who could answer my questions, and enlighten me about all this livery system 
And I hope I'm clear enough !


Here is a picture of my horse :






Is there a lot of arabian horses in Scotland ? ^^


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 February 2015)

Gryffeside livery are very flexible and the hacking is good, which is not usual.

The usual system revolves around winter fields for day use, stabled at night.
Summer fields are 24 hours, many are in groups, some are individual.
The hay and or haylage and sometimes the bedding is provided by owner. Hay/haylage is usually ad lib, on DIY you do nearly everything, but some places put in a feed and turnout for you. You usually buy your own feed and make up the feeds.
On full or part livery the yard will do most of the stuff for you and provide a basic feed.
Due to weather, finding a field for turnout 24/7  x 365 with good facilities would be difficult.

Five stars for your English and for your lovely horse.
Most horses are rugged in winter, so often they don t need a shelter. 
You rent a stable all year round so they can come in if it is too hot.

Ingliston is a high end place where competitions are held, expensive I believe.


----------



## Valkea (14 February 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			Gryffeside livery are very flexible and the hacking is good, which is not usual.
Five stars for your English and for your lovely horse.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your answer (and about my english ) !
I just looked at it and it seems to be a really cool place !

If I get it, I could rent a DIY livery including box and grazing and choose to let my horse in the field all day and all year long ?

Does websites where yards' websites are gathered exist ? (My sentence is weird sorry ).


----------



## alainax (14 February 2015)

Wow your horse is beautiful!

DIY Part and full are the common ones like you mentioned. Or there is also just grazing. 

If your DIY, you should have your own stable to use all year round if you wish, or leave it empty in the summer - but should still be solely yours. 

Many will offer 24/7 turn out in summer, and day turnout in winter. Or you can just keep day turnout all year round if you prefer. Keeping the horses in groups is common, individual paddocks is possible but not at common. 

With DIY you will usually have to supply your own hay and bedding which will be stored on site, or some yards insist you buy it from them. 
On Full livery all this would be provided. 

When I was looking I searched on google maps. Choose the area and just type in "livery" and little flags will pop up with yards, then click on the websites till you find one you like  
Which way 30 miles of Glasgow are you looking?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 February 2015)

I should edit that, the Yard Owner will buy hay and haylage and makes it available [often] ad lib for liveries. Bedding may be provided weekly, or on demand, often the YO keeps it in a locked shed. There will be an extra charge for this so it may be double the cost in winter. 
The horse owner can buy feedstuffs from local feed stores.
Bedding: some use straw and some shavings, wood pellets are less popular.
It is difficult to find anywhere that lets you keep horses out in winter 24 hours as the fields get very wet and muddy. Most will let them go out during the day in winter, but if things get very bad they may have to stay inside.
Use AA route planner to determine the time it takes to go from A to B, as it is not easy to workout if you are not local.
I see Gryffeside are taking names for new liveries, I suggest you can be confident in putting your name down as they have been in business for years and even seem to like having horses [this is not true of all farmers]. they have everything onsite, so that makes your move easy.
Gillies Transport can bring your horse over, some others do transport regularly.


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 February 2015)

Welcome  I am a sucker for bay Arabs probably why I have two, how is your horse bred?


----------



## spookypony (15 February 2015)

I can't help with livery near Glasgow, but there are quite a few Arabs in Scotland! Many compete in Endurance, others in Showing, and some do both!


----------

